# DLP Projector advice needed



## twicksisted (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I've got a budget of £500 max to spend on an HD projector for watching movies and playing games.
*Must be either 720p or 1080p and have at least one HDMI port. 3D capability would be nice but not essential*

The projector room is rectangular and around 3.5m X 4m in size with a large L-shaped couch to the rear. I'll be projecting onto a the matt white wall at first and then will look at getting a screen. The room is in my basement and theres no windows so its dark without the lights on.


So far ive narrowed it down to these three projectors from Optoma:

*Optoma HD600X 720P HD Ready Home Cinema Projector:*
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B003CLU6QW/?tag=tec053-21

*Optoma DW318 DLP Projector *
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00337CXVQ/?tag=tec053-21

*OPTOMA HD67 *
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0038YBSB0/?tag=tec053-21


Does anyone else have either one of these or can they recommend something else that they believe is better for the money?


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 26, 2011)

there is one more the InFocus X9 it's about £499

http://www.projectorreviews.com/infocus/X9/competitors.php

I think it might be discontinued


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, I checked it out and it seems its a good competitor to the HD65 which is also discontinued now... the HD67N which I'm interested in is an updated version of the HD65 and is apparently better.

Unless anyone else has anything to add, I think I'll pull the trigger on the HD600X this weekend


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright, well I've just purchased the Optoma HD600X-LV from ebuyer.com (was the cheapest in the UK at £390.00 only!!!). 

http://www.optoma.co.uk/projectorde...nu=HE&PTypedb=Home Entertainment&PC=HD600X-LV







Read loads of reviews and took many hours and this looks to be the one to go for in my price range. HDMI input, 120hz, 720p HD, 3D support (with an optional 3D convertor from optoma or the Nvidia 3D vision kit).

Should arrive tomorrow, cant wait to hook it up!!!
I dont have a screen for now, going to see how well it does against the white wall of the cinema room first... but I'll post a few pics of it when I get a chance


----------



## slyfox2151 (Sep 27, 2011)

hmmm with a price like that i may grab one of those myself


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah i spent the last week looking at projectors to buy... googled all over and the lowest i found for this untill today was £439.00... others have it at £499 so I jumped at the £390 price today 

Ended up spending another £50 on an optoma ceiling mount though but that will definately be worth it in the end i think


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a couple of Benq projectors (PE5120 and a W1000+).  Projectors are great!  Good luck...


----------

